# Not Feeling Heard by Doc



## morrighan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello,

So glad to find this forum. I've had some concerns about my thyroid for a while, and am continually told by my endocrinologist that I am "within the normal range" but I feel that I continue to have symptoms indicative of thyroid issues. Here is a brief history:

- Family history of thyroid issues (five women)
- Thyroid checked and toxic nodule found
- Left 1/2 of thyroid removed April, 2007
- Thyroid normalized itself, no meds needed
- Became pregnant, thyroid levels off, went on Levoxyl December, 2007
- After having the baby, thryoid was monitored, and taken off of Levoxyl March, 2009
- Thyroid levels monitored occassionally over past six months - all within "normal range"
- Levels last checked 9/4/09 TSH 2.36 Free T4 0.9 Free T3 not checked

This is how I'm currently feeling (and have been over the past six months)
- Sleep is disturbed/can't get back to sleep easily
- Very hot (when everyone else is cold)
- Excessive sweating
- Fatigued
- Hair falling out
- Constipation/diarreaha in cycles
- Anxiety
- Can't sit still
- Being treated for depression (post-partum?)

I feel like what I'm describing is hyper-thyroid, while my bloodwork, although "normal" shows a tendency towards hypo-thyroid. I am very confused about what I'm feeling physically, and am feeling unsupported by my doctor, who told me that a normal TSH is all that matters. He told me what is happening can't be related to my thyroid and to see my Primary Care. I have an appointment for my primary care, but I am also feeling that perhaps it is time for a new endocrinologist. Even if there is nothing wrong with my thyroid, I would like a doctor who makes me feel like I'm being heard.

Any thoughts people could share with me would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to create a thyroid issue where none exists, but I don't want to rule it out either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morrighan said:


> Hello,
> 
> So glad to find this forum. I've had some concerns about my thyroid for a while, and am continually told by my endocrinologist that I am "within the normal range" but I feel that I continue to have symptoms indicative of thyroid issues. Here is a brief history:
> 
> ...


Hi! I was wondering if you could you please post the results and the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

Have you ever had and antibodies tests run such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin), Thryoglobulin Ab??? These are indenous to the thyroid.

It really sounds like you may be going hyperthyroid. TSI is "definitive" for hyperthyroid and since you have already had a toxic nodule, I certainly would want to see you get another radioactive uptake scan.

Andros


----------



## morrighan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Andros,

Thank you for your response. I have never had the other tests done, and I will look into getting them done. Once I receive the lab results in the mail, I will post the ranges, as I'm not sure what their ranges are.

Thank you again, and I'll be in touch shortly.

Nola


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morrighan said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I have never had the other tests done, and I will look into getting them done. Once I receive the lab results in the mail, I will post the ranges, as I'm not sure what their ranges are.
> 
> ...


Good deal; I will look forward to it. Sending hugs, Andros


----------



## morrighan (Sep 5, 2009)

I've got the range from my doctor. Here are the results:

TSH: 2.36 
Normal range = .40-4.0

FT4: .9
Normal Range = 1.0 to 2.4

The lab report notes that my FT4 is out of the normal range. My endocrinologist says that because the TSH is normal, he won't treat an FT4 that is out of the normal range.

Should I get a second opinion? Or is there no problem? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morrighan said:


> I've got the range from my doctor. Here are the results:
> 
> TSH: 2.36
> Normal range = .40-4.0
> ...


Thank you so much for the ranges. As you know, these hormones can and do fluctuate not only daily but sometimes hourly. AACE recommends for TSH that the range be 0.3 to 3.0 and you certainly are not far from that plus with FT4 so low, one does have to wonder.

I absolutely would seek another opinion. Follow your instincts. No one knows your body better than you do.


----------

